# Help! Pilling of Sweaters



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Help! A whole lot of sweaters I threw in the wash came out pilled!

What can I do to save them? I don't know what happened.

I line dried and noticed the pilling while hanging.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Shave them


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

With a razor?

Do you know what caused this?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Men's electric razor would work lol but I meant one of those cheap battery powered sweater shavers from Wal-Mart. They're maybe five dollars in the household items section or sewing section.
I've had some of my sweaters do that if I put too many in the washer. I guess they rubbed together too much. I started hand washing them after that.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh ok! Sorry, I had never heard of one of those. I have a bic type razor, do you think I could try it on one? I don't get to the store too often.

I probably did put too many in at once. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Try it in the armpit area where nobody will see if it looks weird. I've never tried that way so let me know if it works. I'd say it'll take awhile tho.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you, great idea with the armpit. I will try it and let you know. The next time I go out- I'll buy one. I have 15 sweaters like this now.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Omg fifteen that pilled? That's a lot of shaving! You're very welcome and good luck.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah- so I am just going to do one to keep me warm until I get to the store- I will never overstuff again!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm soooo sorry. I would be mad as heck.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I've found that a pumice stone (like they sell for use on calluses) works better than any kind of shaver or razor. Plenty powerful, no batteries to run out, and no danger of cutting the base fabric yarns.

I put the sweater flat on the bed or the couch (it's nice to have something that will hold on to the fabric rather than be slippery like a table), and run the stone from top to bottom.

This also works on t-shirt knits (like tank tops) and even upholstery.


----------

